# 07 Oct 10 female down McClean County



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well this morning started out with a bang. Hunting a new place I scouted yesterday, a friend and I set in before about 1/2 hour before daylight due to the fact that we had to cross an open field to a spot on top a knoll. I've never been one for sleeping in if there's yotes that need killing anyway. As the morning continued on and we could start seeing the tree line we detected movement about 300 yards off to our left. At first we thought it was a coyote but once we look thru the glass we realized it was a giant raccoon. I mean hugh, had to be over 30 pounds. As it's crossing the field I used a rabbit distress call to stop it so we could get a better look. It stopped for a second and moved out again. I hit the call again and it stopped and my buddy is now looking at thru his scope. I'm like "dude don't shoot that raccoon". I then notice movement to my right and there was a coyote about 35 yards right in front of me. I had crawled over to my buddies postion to mess with the raccoon so I was without my rifle. I tried to get his attention, "dude, dude.... coyote, dude" He looks at me and I'm motioning with my finger..... Oh, then blam. I laughed so hard. It was funnier if you were there. I know I use dude to much. Here's a pic of this young female pup.










Second set was the coolest. Started with some long howls and some barks. Yote answered us right off the bat, then nothing. In front was a stand of trees that led to some wide open bottoms. I gave it a little time then started with a challenge bark and let the Foxpro do a couple of coy dog challenge barks. At 250 yards there stood coyote number 2. I look over and see that my friend already has his gun up and I get ready to tell him not to shoot yet and the shot rang out. Miss high and right. Coyote bails never to be seen again. It was a real pretty black one too. I start laughing at him again and really pouring it on him. He learned that next time let him come in a little closer. All in all not a bad morning amd wosh we could have gotten the other but hell we learned some stuff today. I can't wait for it to get colder and the coyotes to get hungier.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job on the one that you did get. Any day you earn something is a good day...and it's a great day if you're hunting.

Is dudes scope one of the laser range finding ones?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good time was had by all, good shooting, nice weather, no fall colors yet?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Congrats, i have not seen a black one yet. Is that a burris eliminator on that bolt action you have? What kind of gun is it on?


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope no fall colors yet. No rain in over a month and we have not had a good frost yet either. That scope and rifle is my friends gun. I think it's a .270 and yes it the Burris with the range finder. He just got back from Wyoming analope hunting the day before and wanted to get after some yotes. We'll be back at Monday morning. Wish I could take off this weekend. We also discussed what a bore deer hunting is going to be this year. Knowing the fact there are yotes out there that need to be ghosted....

Chris C.


----------

